# Black standard puppies, one of them will be ours :)



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Awwwww... that gives me puppy fever!


----------



## Pinklizzy (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful puppies!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

How lucky you are - beautiful puppies.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

That's super exciting! I'm sure you'll think of a good name.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are all very pretty girls! Congratulations. My mom's mpoo's sire is an Ash's Mystcal dog. He is a sweet boy, just right for her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They are adorable! Very excited for you!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh boy, I’m jealous.... I want a puppy too. You are so lucky.


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Oh boy, I’m jealous.... I want a puppy too. You are so lucky.


In the past I've always adopted adult or adolescent dogs, this will be my first puppy. I'm anxious and excited about it.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww so cute, the wait!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Eric said:


> In the past I've always adopted adult or adolescent dogs, this will be my first puppy. I'm anxious and excited about it.


My 
Babykins was almost a year old when I got her and I often think about what I missed when she was a puppy. My next poodle will be a puppy - toilet training and land shark phase and all the joy. I'll be thrilled if you post back about your experiences comparing it to adopting older dogs.


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

Skylar said:


> My
> Babykins was almost a year old when I got her and I often think about what I missed when she was a puppy. My next poodle will be a puppy - toilet training and land shark phase and all the joy. I'll be thrilled if you post back about your experiences comparing it to adopting older dogs.


I sure will. Then you can decide if it seems worth it!


----------



## steve215 (Jul 20, 2019)

awe so cute, the wait is awful. The name will come to you maybe when you meet her. Congrats


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Exciting time! All of those puppies are super cute  That's great you went with a breeder will choose the right pup for you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats on your beautiful pup (can't go wrong with any of those girls!)


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

They’re all beautiful... and super cute! Puppy fever! I’ve got about a year to wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoAsha3 (Jun 17, 2019)

I had a list of names that I kept adding to for weeks! Then, it wasn’t until I was in the driveway at the breeders to finally pick up my boy that I just “knew” what his name should be  you’ll get there!
Gorgeous puppies, how exciting!


[emoji251][emoji170]


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how pretty they all are! Congratulations and hope your Puppyhood is easy and fun! Have you started finding yourself in the 'dog' section of any store you visit lately? It's amazing what you suddenly decide your puppy cannot do without......... puppy retail therapy while waiting for Gotcha Day, Hahaha!


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh how pretty they all are! Congratulations and hope your Puppyhood is easy and fun! Have you started finding yourself in the 'dog' section of any store you visit lately? It's amazing what you suddenly decide your puppy cannot do without......... puppy retail therapy while waiting for Gotcha Day, Hahaha!


Haha, yes I've been collecting dog toys over the last few weeks. I figure if I get one or two every week then I'll have a nice variety by the time she arrives


----------



## Zialady62 (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't have any names for you!!! Congratulations on pending puppyhood! Marie breeds great poodles. You chose well.

How about ASHley.......(just kidding )


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Congrats1 Enjoy the peace and quiet for now! Since the mom's name is Nutella - I think a foodie name would be appropriate..


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Eric said:


> Here's an early photo of the females of the litter from which we will be getting our puppy around the end of August. They are from Ash's Mystical, about 4 weeks old now. We don't know which one is ours yet - Marie is going to select her for us in a few more weeks. Now we just need to choose a name, ugh, it's so hard!


Wow, brought back such memories of 2 years ago! Add a little white chest patch and you'd be looking at our Charlie. Here he is with the Gimli, Manitoba bear yesterday









Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congrats on the upcoming pup. You did well to go to this breeder. This is very exciting. I know how hard it is to wait but it's all part of the fun really. And yes. Shopping! Enjoy!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Here’s my name suggestion for you: Spumoni. A perfect ice cream name for a Spoo. 

Congrats- those puppies look CUTE.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

reported


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Eric said:


> Here's an early photo of the females of the litter from which we will be getting our puppy around the end of August. They are from Ash's Mystical, about 4 weeks old now. We don't know which one is ours yet - Marie is going to select her for us in a few more weeks. Now we just need to choose a name, ugh, it's so hard!


I will be keeping this breeder in mind, are you able to send the contact info? I often get asked for references for a good Standard breeder and do not have any to suggest. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charlie's Person said:


> I will be keeping this breeder in mind, are you able to send the contact info? I often get asked for references for a good Standard breeder and do not have any to suggest.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk



Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV


There you go. They are in Nevada.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think if you ask her what is her name, you'll learn it . Of course, you can add middle name(s) yourself. My late cat had no choice with his first name: it was for my father. But he had clear and unmistakable (to me) input into his middle name. Later in his life he added a second middle name that was between him and me.

Adult Oliver came with his first name, and when I started from A and was going down the list, he visibly reacted to Andrew, so that is his first middle name. We've since somewhat added another as well.

I've come to believe names can take a little time, and that isn't a huge problem .


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV
> 
> 
> There you go. They are in Nevada.


Much appreciation! 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> I think if you ask her what is her name, you'll learn it . Of course, you can add middle name(s) yourself. My late cat had no choice with his first name: it was for my father. But he had clear and unmistakable (to me) input into his middle name. Later in his life he added a second middle name that was between him and me.
> 
> Adult Oliver came with his first name, and when I started from A and was going down the list, he visibly reacted to Andrew, so that is his first middle name. We've since somewhat added another as well.
> 
> I've come to believe names can take a little time, and that isn't a huge problem .


That's true! We've got a list of 8 or 10 names that we like. I think when we get her home we'll start going down the list and see what feels good. Until we have an official name, I think "Princess" will do 

Here's the latest photo - ours will be either #1 (black) or #2 (blue). She'll be here next week sometime!


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

I spoke to the breeder again today, and she said we can choose either of the two. I'm having a hard time deciding between black and blue. I can't decide if I like either one better.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I vote black! But I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> I vote black! But I don't think you can go wrong.


I thought you might be partial to that color


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I do have a bias there! But truly I think both of those pups will be wonderful for you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would choose on personality, but all things being equal, I would choose blue. There are more rare and easier to photograph and see their expression from afar.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love black poodles, but I agree with Dechi, that personality is more important. Your breeder knows all of the puppies’ personalities quite well by now I am always going to use Lily CD’s “easy keeper” description. Blue seems more chill, Black has a whale eye in the shot. Ask the breeder is my answer. They are both adorable!!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks, I will ask the breeder about any notable personality differences. She did say that either one would match the temperament I was after, which I think is why she offered me the choice instead of just picking one for me.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Eric! I am an older member and haven't been able to post much for awhile. I just wanted to chime in to say 1) COngrats on your new puppy! They all look beautiful and it sounds like you've found a great breeder. And..
2) I agree with other people that personality and how you and the puppies relate to one another when you go there will really help you decide in the end which little girl is YOUR little girl. AND...
3) TBH I think both #1 and #2 pups are going to be blue. Possibly #1 will clear more slowly, but I don't think she will stay jet black.
My Dulcie took 5 years to clear to her current blue color. She was even blacker than either of your potential girls as a pup and for about a year after. Even by age 2-3, I still wasn't sure if she was black or blue, though it is now undeniable.

What I am saying is - those puppies both look gorgeous and (IMO) are both likely to mature to shades of blue - so if I were you, I'd focus entirely on personality and who you find you are drawn to, rather than be influenced too strongly on color.

I wish you the very best of luck and joy with your new family member - such an exciting time! ❤��❤


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks nifty! I've been hung up on color because the breeder tells me both of those pups have great temperaments with no significant differences in personality between them. She narrowed the selection down to these two from a litter of 7. She is out of state, so unfortunately I won't be able to meet the dogs beforehand. Honestly, we were planning for her to choose the pup for me, but ultimately she felt that either of these two would be a great match, and left the final choice up to me. I couldn't decide between them, but my wife and son both picked #1, so I'm going to go with her.

I think you might be right about them both being blue - I honestly don't see a big difference in coloration between them at this stage. Only time will tell, but I will be happy either way.

More photos attached, and many more to come after she arrives!


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

We brought our Siouxsie home today. So far she has been great - very calm and curious, even playing a bit with our other dog. Right now she's napping in her pen, where she has been for about an hour now. She whined a little when I first left her in there, but quieted down quickly. I'm sure she's tired. I really couldn't have asked for a better first few hours. I hope she'll continue to adjust well to our home and routine. We love her so far!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a beautiful girl! Love the pink nails!


----------



## Zialady62 (Dec 22, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Congrats! She is adorable! I also would place my bet on her turning out blue. I wouldn't worry about whining. Misha whined something terrible the first two days I had him until he got used to being alone. It's hard to ignore those pitiful cries though!


----------

